# Well, thats definitley an egg



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

My teils are potentially parents, I'm super excited!
The egg looks pretty good and of a nice size, I had expected it to be smaller, but I guess they vary don't they?

Any way I thought I'd share the good news =3
I didn't want to disturb them too much, so there's no flash, sorry it's such a bad pic.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congradulations
That photo isn't that bad 
I see that little tiny egg, I love it when the parents get over protective and they sway back and fourth it's just too cute


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks =3

Egg #2 was laid this morning, I couldn't get a pic though because Edi was being so aggressive, and I didn't want her to accidentally smash one.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The moms usually get aggressive when it comes to nesting
My male cockatiel just ignored me when I check


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh yeah, they are both getting pretty antisocial lol

As long as the male isnt in the nest box hes pretty amicable though :3
The female will bite me no matter where she is though, I even got a nip when I offered her some millet this morning.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

PinkyIsBlue said:


> The female will bite me no matter where she is though, I even got a nip when I offered her some millet this morning.


Mine too!!!


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

It also looks like they started incubating them today, which means these first two should be hatching around the 17th or so.


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

As of this morning there are three eggs in the nest now! 

and dang are these guys getting aggressive.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its normal...all hormones. If you want to check the eggs, I recommend scooping the parents out and blocking them from getting back in. A spatula works great at keeping them from biting you while getting them out of the nest.


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok cool, Ill keep that in mind, I just dont want them getting paniced and start smashing them by accident.


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

And look it's the eggs!










Its a lot easier to deal with the male, he doesn't spaz out.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so exciting! keep posting pictures cause they're so cute


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Really exiting
Can't wait till they hatch


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol I can't either, and we are up to 4 this morning!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats!!!
Please post photos of the eggs
I need to see them.


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol If I get another chance I will, Edi just went back into the nest after her lunch break lol


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok i got some pics a little earlier =3










And then Joker was just like NO T_T


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That is priceless
He is just too cute and again congrats on your 4th egg
Do you think she will lay another egg


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not sure, Possibly, I'll know tomorrow lol

I've got to get an LED light though, It's getting close to candling time =3


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Well no new eggs today, I'm hoping she stops at 4, that would be ideal =3

I candled them as well, but they are all clear, I thought the first two were incubated long enough but it's possible they weren't, so I'll check again in a couple days. 


Oh and this happened too XD










I just imagine her singing..
"Hail Myself! Raise your hand! There's no greater dictator in the land!"


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol
She is just priceless


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I candled all the eggs again today, I also checked them on the 6th, and they all look like this.

I tried to get pics but they just didn't turn out.









Is it late enough to assume they are infertile? the last one was laid on the 3rd =(


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep they are all infertile. Oh well. Maybe another time.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sorry
Maybe next time
How is your pair doing?
Are they planning on their next clutch or are they done?


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

They still seem to think these are going to hatch and are behaving like doting parents. I'm just going to wait till they lose interest. I haven't seen them mating or anything, so I doubt they are planning a second clutch yet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep let them lose interest and if you want they can try again. If they are first time parents this is actually very common, sometimes it takes the male a time or two to hit the mark correctly.


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Well they both left the box, so I took the opportunity to remove it. They don't seem to mind much since it's been gone for a couple hours.

I have no idea if it's the first clutch or not, but I might let them try again later in the year.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since you took the box away start reducing the hormones otherwise she'll still try to lay to replace the missing eggs.


----------



## PinkyIsBlue (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok will do!


----------

